# usb 2.0 all in one card reader not working



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

i just bought a usb card reader, since my computer couldnt detect my camera, when i tried to upload pics from it, it would always say, no camera found

i inserted my memory card into the usb card reader, plugged it in, and nothing...i was told i should look for something in, "my computer" i should have seen my canon memory card listed, but nothing there....the usb port, i'm sure works, since it works, with the canon print, i have plugged into it right now...what might be the error? please help...thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you put a memory card in the reader?


----------



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

i did, i was wondering if i have the right usb port for it, the box says 2.0..i was checking my pc it says

Field	Value
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller


does that mean i dont have a 2? thanks


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes it means you do not have a USB2 port
but most card readers work on the older usb1 ports, but work slower.
I had a similar problem on an older WINME computer and finally broke down and had a USB2 card installed into my PC. I remember it was cheap-probably about $25 but its so long ago I forget the exact amount. It was done at a local computer store and took only 5 minutes. Phone around and find what is available locally.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Do you have Windows XP? If you don&#8217;t, you usually have to install a driver for the card reader. It should have come on a CD with the card reader. 

Since you are getting a &#8220;no camera found&#8221; message you are evidently accessing the card from software. Plug a card into the card reader and look in My Computer to see if there is a &#8220;Removable Disk&#8221; or &#8220;Removable Drive&#8221; listed. If it is there you can get the photos directly from the drive.


----------

